

Interviewing as a Foreign Software Engineer - michaelvillar
https://medium.com/@sebastienvillar/interviewing-as-a-foreign-software-engineer-ea4c3f0a9efb

======
gamechangr
Do you have "an idea" of why they were not interested?

